# Equal length downpipe WANTED



## Toomey1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi guys,

Recently came into ownership of an R32 GTR.
It's already running a full Blitz NUR Spec system from the downpipe back but has the usual stock twin turbo sound.

Looking for an equal length downpipe to transform it, Reimax or Mines preffered.

Im located in Ireland and obviously will cover shipping costs.

Thanks
Scott


----------

